# Squirrel Hunt



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads hears a few pics of a squirrel hunt from the other day. it seems it wasn't my day i only saw 2 and they wasn't hanging around the dogs marked them both so then the game began runing a round wood like a headless chicking trying to keep up with the tree rat it was a struggle that day it was bitterly cold but i am glad the dogs was going crackers for them keen them up a little more lol it was a good day even though i didn't get any. well fellas enjoy the pics

my lad heard a noise in the bush








my other on the look out for those pesky squirrels

















my lad marking the tree where the squirrel was this one gave me a right royal run a round and ended up in its home and wouldnt come out and play lol

























this was the 2nd mark what did the same as the 1st one headed right for home









may be next time i go lads i may get something but its fun working my dogs no matter what thanks for looking

atb kev


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like a great day but very crisp lol


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> Looks like a great day but very crisp lol


i did enjoy it it was bloody cold i will have another trip out when it warms up abit


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice to have a place not too far from home with a reasonable amount of game. Great fun with the dogs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Always nice to work with the dogs.


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

its not a bad place to hunt saw a fox the other week to that wasnt hangin about lol its a good job to the dogs where off the leads


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

they are a difficult target at the best of time. they are 2 beautiful dogs


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Fantastic pic's mate You have 2 stunning dogs there and thanks for sharin.
Cant beat a day in the woods.

Cheers
AL


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks fellas i will be back on the hunt in a while the weather has warmed up and a little winter sun so there should be a few knocking about to day the camera is ready so is the ss and the dogs are rareing to go


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

well boys only saw 2 again couldn't get a clear shot at all but at least the dogs had a workout


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats why its called Hunting and not goin to Asda LOL









Cheers
AL


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

yes thats very true sir


----------

